# Happy to be here!



## robertover50 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hope this is better than the other mass forum site that I am a member of. Being older, I like to get advise that I can use rather than advise from a 19 year old. Not that their is anything wrong with 19 (I wish I started when I was 19) but at 52 the sites that cater to my age seem to be talking more about geriatric exersice rather than body building. I know I have a long way to go but I am very motivated to get there.  Please take a look at my most recent photo and let me know your thoughts but be kind, I started at 190 lbs with a 36 waist (5'8" tall) when I was 50.  I as active but heavy.  Today....  Well let me know.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2012)

robertover50, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome to Ironmag brother


----------



## charley (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## Kimi (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello!!


----------



## "TheFuture" (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome brother! This is definitely a great forum. You will get a lot of great information and a lot of good laughs.


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## brazey (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 29, 2012)

Yo whats up!!!


----------



## VictorsDame (Mar 29, 2012)

Welcome to IM! You're in the right place!


----------



## JillyRev (Mar 30, 2012)

hey!! welcome!!!


----------



## dinhdai88 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello,I'm a new member. glad to meet you


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 30, 2012)

Welcome! I think you will find IM to be a great forum, I had lurked around quite a few before joining here and this is one of the best!


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  We are happy you are here


----------

